
The Growing Complexity Of Facebook Is Confusing Your Mom - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/06/the-growing-complexity-of-facebook-is-confusing-your-mom/
======
javanix
The growing complexity of Facebook is confusing ME.

Granted, I haven't been active on it in a while, but I went on it for the
first time in a couple of months and it took me far too long to figure out how
to change my profile picture.

I think for the moment they can get by keeping their users through sheer
strength of numbers, but they're going to go too far and start losing people
if they keep switching up their design.

------
s_baar
Speaking from experience, this article is spot-on about it's suggestions.
Facebook really does need a tutorial and easy "paranoid" checkbox at
registration to simplify privacy settings.

